# Equipment for getting started



## TurkeyWood (Sep 7, 2021)

Late in life I discovered that I love turkey hunting. Then I discovered I love turkey calls. My fascination with turkey calls has led to a love of wood. I collect pot calls and strikers mainly because I seem drawn to turned objects. If I wanted to start turning some wood for strikers what tools would be necessary for me to begin with? Obviously a lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 7, 2021)

Beyond the obvious lathe, chisels, and accessories to hold your work pieces, I'd highly recommend calipers and notebook. Take a few existing calls and measure everything to form baseline dimensions and your starting point. Then make a few, tweaking the dimensions and taking detailed notes along the way to get a sense of what results come from your subtle changes in dimensions.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 7, 2021)

Sounds like Steve has put you on a good starting place. Other places to get good advice are the Turkey Call Forums.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 8, 2021)

The basic chisels will get you started. As far as accessories, you will want some form of chuck for turning the pot calls. There is some kinda "classroom" post in here on pot calls if I remember correctly, it would show tools and holders... cant rightly remember who worked the demo.


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 8, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> Sounds like Steve has put you on a good starting place. Other places to get good advice are the Turkey Call Forums.


Like Ray said. Try Old Gobbler.com


----------



## TurkeyWood (Sep 13, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Beyond the obvious lathe, chisels, and accessories to hold your work pieces, I'd highly recommend calipers and notebook. Take a few existing calls and measure everything to form baseline dimensions and your starting point. Then make a few, tweaking the dimensions and taking detailed notes along the way to get a sense of what results come from your subtle changes in dimensions.


Ha! I’m already measuring calls with a caliper and I weigh pot call strikers on a digital scale. I record the information. I’m in the data gathering stage I guess.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Sep 13, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The basic chisels will get you started. As far as accessories, you will want some form of chuck for turning the pot calls. There is some kinda "classroom" post in here on pot calls if I remember correctly, it would show tools and holders... cant rightly remember who worked the demo.


I really want to make one-piece strikers but I’m interested in pot calls too. I imagine one lathe could be used for both? I feel like I need a band saw, a drill press and a belt sander too maybe.


----------



## Ray D (Sep 13, 2021)

I make A fair amount of one piece strikers and a good chuck is definitely helpful. I used to make them between centers but their was just to much deflection for my liking. A bandsaw is helpful but not a must. A drill press is more important in my opinion….and a good set of forstner bits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TurkeyWood (Sep 13, 2021)

Ray D said:


> I make A fair amount of one piece strikers and a good chuck is definitely helpful. I used to make them between centers but their was just to much deflection for my liking. A bandsaw is helpful but not a must. A drill press is more important in my opinion….and a good set of forstner bits.


Thanks. What kind of saw can I get by with to cut up wood?


----------



## Ray D (Sep 13, 2021)

TurkeyWood said:


> Thanks. What kind of saw can I get by with to cut up wood?


I guess it depends on what you present and future needs might be. In my opinion, it’s hard to beat a good table saw with a shop built sled. I make a little bit of everything from game calls to furniture and My table saw is my most used piece of equipment followed by my router table.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Sep 18, 2021)

Been looking at benchtop band saws. What’s the limitation with them? Some of the wood I plan on cutting is very hard and dense. I’ve never worked with wood before so don’t assume I know anything.


----------



## Ray D (Sep 18, 2021)

Bigger is always better. In my opinion, this goes for bandsaws as well. Some of those benchtop saws are very limited on power. Save up for a 14” saw and you will be glad you did. Again, just my opinion and experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TurkeyWood (Sep 18, 2021)

Ray D said:


> Bigger is always better. In my opinion, this goes for bandsaws as well. Some of those benchtop saws are very limited on power. Save up for a 14” saw and you will be glad you did. Again, just my opinion and experience.


That’s what I needed to know. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 18, 2021)

I have used a small benchtop/tabletop. It works about like a scroll saw except you cant start it through a hole. 
I currently own a 12 inch craftsman on a floor stand. It cuts 1 and 2x material flat way decently.
My buddy has the 14 inch Laguna. We resawed 15 years dry cherry 1x8 edgeways to cover his livingroom accent wall. Ran 8 or so boards through back to back. 
Shop at work has 14 inch rikon. Saws through 10 inch green maple without slowing down.
I would trade 2 or 3 of my tools for 1 fourteen inch bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 18, 2021)

I had a couple of table top band saws, then went toa 3 wheel 16' Delta floor stand model for 8-10 years, now Grizzly 14' with 6' riser. That was my best buy.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Sep 20, 2021)

TurkeyWood said:


> Late in life I discovered that I love turkey hunting. Then I discovered I love turkey calls. My fascination with turkey calls has led to a love of wood. I collect pot calls and strikers mainly because I seem drawn to turned objects. If I wanted to start turning some wood for strikers what tools would be necessary for me to begin with? Obviously a lathe.


Welcome


----------

